# Lipstick/blush colors for Olive skin color????



## ym06790 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello!

Does anyone have any suggestions on lipstick and blush colors for olive skin color? I tend to buy lipsticks and blushes that either make me look pale, or make my lips look orange. I have too many pink colors...trying to find other colors to suit me. I am looking for both natural &amp; red colors. Any other suggestions are helpful too. I am Mexican, but I am told I look middle eastern because of my skin color. I have a yellow base color in my skin tone. I would greatly appreciate any suggestions and/or opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ym06790* Hello!
Does anyone have any suggestions on lipstick and blush colors for olive skin color? I tend to buy lipsticks and blushes that either make me look pale, or make my lips look orange. I have too many pink colors...trying to find other colors to suit me. I am looking for both natural &amp; red colors. Any other suggestions are helpful too. I am Mexican, but I am told I look middle eastern because of my skin color. I have a yellow base color in my skin tone. I would greatly appreciate any suggestions and/or opinions.

Thanks!

My mom has olive skin, and she looks great in Estee Lauder blush in Desert (natural nude color), and CLinique lipstick in Fizzy (bronzey pink) and Baby Kiss (nude with peach and pink...her favorite for YEARS!). Hope some of the ladies that have first hand experience picking out shades for olive skin can help you out better!


----------



## ym06790 (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* My mom has olive skin, and she looks great in Estee Lauder blush in Desert (natural nude color), and CLinique lipstick in Fizzy (bronzey pink) and Baby Kiss (nude with peach and pink...her favorite for YEARS!). Hope some of the ladies that have first hand experience picking out shades for olive skin can help you out better! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ym06790* Thanks for the advice!



No problemo! Oh, I advise trying on at least the lipsticks before you buy at the counter...the color can change based on your natural lip color. Hope you find some shades you love!


----------



## Leony (Oct 26, 2005)

I have olive (medium) skintone and I'm using Esteelauder Tender Blush in Rosette.

I like it a lot though, I've been using El blush for years lol.

I'm thinking to try another brands though, still looking


----------



## Liz (Oct 26, 2005)

i like peachy shades too


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 26, 2005)

i think you would look nice with melba, tantone, gingerly, coppertone blush

fetish, coconutty l/s would be pretty also.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 26, 2005)

your welcome! hope you like them!





Originally Posted by *maph* OH those sound like great colors. I'm going to have to check them out myself! Thanks devin!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm not olive skinned but when I tan I find different colors look better. My fav on my tanned face is Sunbasqued by Mac. Looks dark in the pot but comes out on your face quite peachy and shimmery. I also saw this on one of Trisha's FOTD and thought it looked beautiful on her as well!!!


----------



## L281173 (Oct 28, 2005)

For your skin tone, I would recommend lip colors such as those in the brown and bronze. Pinks with a touch of brown would work wonderfully with your complexion also. Reds would be stunning on your complexion with a touch of brown also. You could play with numerous color families even golds

One bronze that I would recommend is by Astarte Cosmetics

is # 18.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 28, 2005)

try red earth creme lipstick in PU218 and bourjois blush in sienne 85


----------



## L281173 (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maph* Astarte Cosmetics? Is this a new line of makeup? I have never heard of them. No it is not a new line. It has been out about 15 years. the website is www.astartecosmetics.com


----------



## ym06790 (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your advice! You guys are wonderful!

Trish- what peachy colors are your favorite and from what brand? Blush tends to flake off my skin very easily, so I am looking for something with staying power. Also, which l/s is your favorite?


----------



## ym06790 (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* i think you would look nice with melba, tantone, gingerly, coppertone blushfetish, coconutty l/s would be pretty also.

Thanks for your advice. I just have a couple of questions. Are these Mac cosmetics? Are they peachy colors?


----------

